# Honey on...tomatoes?



## ScadsOBees (Oct 2, 2003)

(Or is it tomatos?









Anybody else ever try this?

Tried it today, and was quite good, considering what I was expecting. 

We usually salt our tomatoes, and this was a nice low-sodium change. My gramma used to eat tomatoes with sugar, so I suppose this isn't all that different.

-rick


----------

